# advise on large carbon arrow



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

you didn't say anything about draw length, but according to the easton shaft selector, Easton Fatboy 400's at 30" with the standard target point should be fine


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I shoot a 28.5" DL on 54-57# bows that have IBO ratings of 320-ish fps...for comparisons sake only. I shoot fatboys or equivalent .400 spines in the 27-29.5" range depending on tip weights...at 47#'s you'll probably be shooting fairly slow, expect 220-30 fps or maybe a little faster...the only reason I bring this up is if you are doing indoor or short yardage stuff only, you will be fine, but you may not have the reach for 80-101 yd shooting....you'll be in the upper 300 grain range on weight. Mine run 361 to 388.2 depending on length and tip weight...shooting as slow as 245 up to 265, the slower barely reaching 100 yds before my scope hits the top vane....remember, that draw length matters a lot when figuring spines, as a rule of thumb, for every inch shorter than 30" IBO test length for the bows rated speed using a 350 grain arrow, you will lose about 10 feet per second for every inch shorter you go, and roughly 1 fps for every 3 grains of arrow weight over the 350 test weight. Using that, you can get pretty close to what your bow is capable of shooting, then factor in your draw weight of 47 which is 23 pounds lighter than the test weight of 70#s. Using glue in tips is different than using the glue in threaded inserts which add about 43 grains (if memory serves) to the tip weight, whereas a glue in tip is just that weight alone.


----------

